# Restoring an antique hat rack



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a very old hat rack that's a Masonic emblem that folds in half.It has 4 spindles that hats hang on missing,so I'm looking for someone to turn me some.I don't know anyone with a lathe,and have dreaded so much asking you artist for help.I'm in North Ft. Worth,but I can mail a sample anywhere.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Post up as much info on it as possible and photos, type of wood ect


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't do pictures,but tomorrow I'll get a peg from the barn and send all the dimensions.All I can say now is it kinda looks like the old fashion clothes pins without the split.The wood's not going to matter as long as it'll get a weathered look.Gray


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok

Just trying to picture it in my mind. Most I have seen have a curved bend. If it's a straight turn, then should be no problem


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Just ran across this in my neighborhood forum. Might want to check it out.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/sachsewoodturner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

peckerwood said:


> I can't do pictures,but tomorrow I'll get a peg from the barn and send all the dimensions.All I can say now is it kinda looks like the old fashion clothes pins without the split.The wood's not going to matter as long as it'll get a weathered look.Gray


Can you text or email pictures from a phone?


----------

